# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Borstkast, ribben en middenrif >  Klachten vanaf rib naar linkerborst

## KDR

Goedendag, 

Ik heb al een enkele dagen hevige pijn die bij mn linker ribben begint en naar boven, naar de zijkant (links) van mn linkerborst gaat. Het is inwendig, dat voel ik en die pijn is een soort gestroomlijnde connectie. Het is niet uitwendig te verklaren/zien en ook doet het niet pijn als ik er op druk. Ik voel het de hele dag door en het houdt niet op. Voordat ik naar de huisarts ga, wou ik nog even uitzoeken wat het kon zijn. Heeft iemand misschien een idee wat het zou kunnen zijn en zou iemand mij alsjeblieft kunnen informeren? Bedankt alvast.

----------

